# thanks rich (spearfisher)



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks rich for giving me the info on diving in the keys. rick told me i had to dive the speigel and/or the duane. i dove the speigel and benwood with the silent world dive shop. both wrecks were awesome. the speigel is now sitting upright due to hurrican dennies. it was a 90ft dive with some descent wildlife. now the benwood was a shallow dive 40ft but full of fish. the vis was better on the benwood around 60ft. i saw a fiddler crab the size of a hub cap. their are cheaper dive shops around but the silent world was just down the street were i was staying.

again thanks rich, i owe ya a beer. i didn't get those fins down there, MBT is cheaper. can ya believe that.

took the spear gun but can't spearfish in the john pennekamp park. can't even have it on the boat. oh well still great dives.

martin


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

No problem man. Glad you and Steph had a good time. I still need to get down there and dive the Spiegle upright. I dove her the first year she went down when she was still on her side. The Benwood was a cool shallow dive as well. We'll have to catch up for a beer. I want to hear about the trip. Give me a call.

Rich


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I have an opportunity to get down to the keys in Sept this year. I just might have to get down there. I don't know about not beeing able to take a gun down with me. If I see something worth eating, I will want to shoot it.:hungry. Don't get me wrong, I like looking at cool stuff, but I like to look at it while looking for dinner as well.

Any pics from the trip????


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

there are places that you can spearfish in the Keys. Some of the middle keys specialize in spearfishing and lobstering. Penecamp State Park is a protected area of Key Largo that is a "no touch, no take zone." It is pretty, but I'm with you John. I want to shoot something. So stop in Key Largo and dive the Spiegle, the Duane, the Benwood, the Bibb, Molassas Reef, Christ of the Abyss, and some of the other great dives there. Then go down to the middle keys to shoot some fish and grab some bugs. Then take them to any one of the restaraunts down there and they will cook your fresh catch for you. Don't forget to make your way down to Key West to catch the sunset and street shows.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:grouphug:grouphug:grouphug

This post just makes me feel all warm and cozy...oke 

Hee hee,,,anyways....Coochie BEGGED me to take her to the keys this June for our anniversarry, to do some spearfishing!!!:shedevil I'll have to get with ya Rich and get some tips for spots.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

don't have any pictures of the dives. forgot to get an underwater camera. 

you can spear fish outisde john pennekamp waters. you can fish and lobster in certain areas but absolutely no spearfishing. like spearfisher said islamorada south there is plenty. 

clay take her down it is freaking beautiful. she deserves it putting up with you.oke 

now lets get out there and shoot some fish. well when it warms up some. i'm kinda a puss when it comes to cold.


----------

